# B12 reliability/problem



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

so friday i went to san fransisco, 400 mile drive from LA up there, 6, almost 7 hour drive to there going through hilly areas then it was just straight open road up the i-5 for 4 and a half hours. my engine was great when i got there and when i went to head back to LA about..... 200-250 miles into my trip my engine started to tick really obnoxiously.
turned the car off for about an hour to cool it down let the fan run with motor off for about 15 minutes then another 45 for air cooling. got some food and when i went to leave turned the car on and the engine sounded, well like a diesel. the higher the RPM the faster the tick. checked my oil it was super dirty. changed the oil when i woke up this afternoon hoping that it might dissipate the sound a bit, did nothing.
its coming from one of the left cylinders. 
now when the cars cold it does it and the sound dies down A LOT when its warm, but last night when the car was cold, warm, or about to over heat it did it.
Im thinking either I need to do a valve job, valve/rocker adjustment, or im gonna need to replace my lifters.
What do I have to do?  
and if its not MAJOR im not gonna do it till i have money so I can change my valve cover so its not so dull and grey, or just paint the one i have now.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ga16i or e16 ?.. e16 have mecanical lifter that are ajustable... the ga16 one has hydrolic lifters.....


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a GA; but the rockers are still adjustable.
My car stopped making the noise, I think it was just the bad gas that was in it....


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

I ran into this before when I did a head gasket on my E16. With a rubber hose I listened to the engine and it sounded like cylinder one was ticking really bad Ben after valve adjustment. Turned out to be a bad exhaust manifold gasket, the gasket set still goes for less than $10. I'd say try it out considering how easy it is on these.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I blew my motor today, the problem I had was because it was low on oil. changed the oil and got cleaner gas and the problem went away.
I blew out my head gasket a couple days ago and had to keep driving it, thank god it wasnt so bad that it went into my oil it just poured out under my intake. put water in it every time i stopped driving; then on my way home it over heated and the cylinders seized up. so either gotta rebuild my GA16ca or just rebuild a SR20 and toss it in


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

LSDisk0 said:


> I blew my motor today, the problem I had was because it was low on oil. changed the oil and got cleaner gas and the problem went away.
> I blew out my head gasket a couple days ago and had to keep driving it, thank god it wasnt so bad that it went into my oil it just poured out under my intake. put water in it every time i stopped driving; then on my way home it over heated and the cylinders seized up. so either gotta rebuild my GA16ca or just rebuild a SR20 and toss it in


Damn dude, that sucks ass. I blew my GA16i driving on I-5 exiting in sacramento. I think the water pump stopped working or the thermostat was most likely bad. -_-

Currently putting a CA18 in mine now though. :]


----------

